
CrowdProcess: HTML5 supercomputer - jmngomes
https://crowdprocess.com/
======
Ninn
It is in my opinion no way OK to abuse your users resources like this. They
trust you to perform only the task that your website claims to do, and not a
whole lot of different stuff.

This is exactly like people deploying bitcoin miners in their products (i.e.
the esea.net scandal).

Additionally there is already an array of different distributed computer
networks one can join with a private computer, why not improve on this type of
solutions, rather than forcing it down the users throat in a very immoral way?

~~~
username223
> This is exactly like people deploying bitcoin miners in their products.

Yes, but I think these guys would make more money straightforwardly using
other people's electricity to mine bitcoins. Using it to create some wonky
"cloud supercomputer" is comparatively wasteful.

------
al2o3cr
Running risk-management models on rando client-side boxes seems like an
amazing way to test your algorithm's ability to tolerate Byzantine failures.

